# Furry Minecraft Server



## ADF (Oct 30, 2012)

*Server to close on the 24th of April.
*
Hey all. I recently started a new Minecraft server aiming at a furry audience and I'm satisfied with it enough to go public ^.=.^

It's a 1.4.2 native server presently running on the latest bukkit dev build.

*85.236.101.12:29865*

Mumble audio chat: 85.236.101.45:24087

Mods:

*Lockette* (lock chests, doors and other things using signs)

*MorePlayerModels* (If you have this installed locally, I understand it enables you to see other players that use it?)

*Worldedit & Worldguard* (For area protection mostly. Once you've established a decent home, you have to request protection if you need it)

I'm hoping to get LogBlock on in the future, I'm presently trying to set it up.

That should be everything. Hope to see some of you on 

If you need to contact me but I'm not on, just post here.


----------



## ADF (Oct 31, 2012)

Added mumble chat IP to the main post.

Currently waiting for the release build of bukkit to see if the dev build is preventing LogBlock from working.


----------



## iconmaster (Oct 31, 2012)

So, since we have some migrants to the server now, I propose we spruce up the spawn area a bit. Has someone started on this yet, or what? Additionally, I have been told that creating a central community nether portal would be a good idea.


----------



## ADF (Nov 1, 2012)

Will look into it when I'm on later. Any specific needs or is it just an area to spawn in?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 1, 2012)

I would be willing to join in if you are desiring epic builds of some sort. Really thats all I do is pop in build a couple landmarks and tend to just pop by after that unless the demand maintains.


----------



## ADF (Nov 1, 2012)

iconmaster said:


> So, since we have some migrants to the server now, I propose we spruce up the spawn area a bit. Has someone started on this yet, or what? Additionally, I have been told that creating a central community nether portal would be a good idea.



I've done as you asked, just check spawn to find them  The internal nether still needs some work though, just very basic protection.

Whoever it was who had that nether gate set up, sorry about disabling it, but the community accessible one takes priority. We couldn't have everyone exiting at your house now could we?


----------



## ADF (Nov 1, 2012)

> Clanforge News
> Pre-emptive SSD Replacements for London - 2nd November
> Last updated on 01 November 2012 17:49:00 by Dentist
> 
> ...



Take note.


----------



## iconmaster (Nov 1, 2012)

Ah, I see you've been working in my one-day absence. Going to see the new area tomorrow night, when I can get on my PC.


----------



## ADF (Nov 3, 2012)

Due to unusually far player exploration in the past day, server ram usage had doubled, which is a rather insane increase for such a short period of time. It got to the point that it was using pagefile, CPU usage went through the roof and gameplay performance was threatened. The options available were to either reboot the server and try to free up some ram or upgrade the servers ram at additional cost. Logically the first option was best to start with.

After the restart ram usage had decreased from 1GB+ to the mid 700mb range, so that fixed the problem. However many people discovered (much to everyone's annoyance) that the save didn't work properly. Some players kept their recent changes, a lot didn't, myself included.

I apologise sincerely for any losses and inconvenience. Before performing restarts in the future I'll be sure to save manually first.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh whoops, that might have been me. I spent several days looking for caverns. Think I walked about 2 days in one direction.


----------



## ADF (Nov 3, 2012)

I doubt it was just you  Everyone contributes to the world size to some extent.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 3, 2012)

i'll join


----------



## ADF (Nov 3, 2012)

In light of the ram going into the 1GB range, I've made some upgrades to the server.

1GB > 1.5GB
20 player slots > 30

I've been told they may need to switch us over onto different hardware to get the full benefit of the changes, so I'm expecting downtime at some point. Everyone's stuff will be fine, but if the servers IP changes you'll have to wait until I update it here before everyone can get back in.


----------



## Greyscale (Nov 4, 2012)

My dwarf fortress is progressing well. Just need to add a farm, a livestock area, some residential areas, and some alchemy/apothecary gear.


----------



## ADF (Nov 7, 2012)

Trying out the optifine graphical mod, which is a little glitchy but certainly makes the game look cleaner. Plus objects in the distance look a lot clearer 

Sadly that includes Smelge's sign...


----------



## Smelge (Nov 8, 2012)

Panoramic!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 8, 2012)

ADF said:


> Trying out the optifine graphical mod, which is a little glitchy but certainly makes the game look cleaner. Plus objects in the distance look a lot clearer
> 
> Sadly that includes Smelge's sign...


My tower's lookin' good :grin: But i think I should've waited until the end to light all of the Netherrack; there's still much work to be done and flaming death everywhere doesn't help one bit.


----------



## ADF (Nov 8, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> My tower's lookin' good :grin: But i think I should've waited until the end to light all of the Netherrack; there's still much work to be done and flaming death everywhere doesn't help one bit.



Can always brew up a couple fire resistance potions just in case


----------



## Smelge (Nov 14, 2012)

Is it liable to get updated to 1.4.4 soon, I accidentally all the updates.


----------



## ADF (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm afraid that based on what I have read, the 1.4.4 dev bukkit build is very likely to break our game. We'd best wait until it is in beta at the very least.

If you want to get back into the game before then, rolling back is your best option for now.


----------



## ADF (Nov 18, 2012)

It's odd/irritating that they're already working on the dev bukkit build for 1.4.5, but have yet to make a usable version of 1.4.4 :/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 18, 2012)

ADF said:


> It's odd/irritating that they're already working on the dev bukkit build for 1.4.5, but have yet to make a usable version of 1.4.4 :/


I was having so much fun too :/


----------



## ADF (Nov 21, 2012)

Some rather stupid multiplay admin misinterpreted a query regarding transferring profile configs for "please update my server to the latest beta build".

Smelge informed me that area protection has been disabled and AJs place has received some creeper damage... I am unable to log into the game right now to inspect, because I have been trying out linux as of late and it's not too friendly towards the latest Minecraft build. I'll have to log in with my laptop later, which everyone should now is a laggy bugger. So until further notice I have disabled all block damage explosions and performed a server backup. I'd recommend against further building/exploring until all of this is sorted out, just in case we have to revert to a backup because of serious damage.


----------



## ADF (Nov 21, 2012)

Smelge I tested area protection and it appears to be working fine. Whatever part of AJs place was damaged, I don't think it was included in their region.

-edit

Regardless the server is compatible with the latest build of Minecraft now, but remember it's a beta build.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 21, 2012)

ADF said:


> Smelge I tested area protection and it appears to be working fine. Whatever part of AJs place was damaged, I don't think it was included in their region.



Yeah, thats what I said. It needed extended to cover that part of his build.

Doesn't matter because he still accused me of fucking his place up anyway, which I think is wonderful gratitude for drawing attention to a problem.


----------



## ADF (Nov 21, 2012)

Well it's region protected now, just hope I got the name right.


----------



## deadboy01 (Nov 21, 2012)

I am joined 

My little base of operations is underground, in a little pool of water in the desert next to the spawn. Looking forward to actually running in to people at some point 

--mute00


----------



## Limbo (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh, yeah, you should add SWatchdog to your list of needed mods. It allows you to check who removed/placed a block, and what their IP was, so that you can even IP ban them when they're not online (to use /whois, the person has to be online)


----------



## ADF (Nov 21, 2012)

Just to note, a tech guy will be coming over to switch my ISP tomorrow. There shouldn't be any downtime, but if there is, that's the reason I fell off the Earth for a bit


----------



## Leafian (Nov 27, 2012)

I also joined, made a small under water base, and building off it.


----------



## Classik (Dec 1, 2012)

So I logged on to see all of my villagers (around 30 or so) and my iron golems killed, and a hole in my fence where someone must have broken to let zombies in.  I have huge reason to suspect it was smedge, as cyanide told me he was logged on between when I was last logged on and now, and talking about zombie villagers.  He also would have motive.

ADF, if you have a logging system, please test where these iron blocks are:


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, I was on since you were on last. That's because I am on on every day, usually several times.

And seeing as I'm apparently getting the blame for it again, yes I was near your house yesterday. I was in the Nether, found a gate and went through it, because as far as I was aware, it was only the public one and Natural Causes gates. I came through, found it was yours so left again in case you decided to log on and accuse me of something.

I went the opposite direction of your villager farm, so I don't know if it was fucked then or not. I did murder a few Ocelots in the jungle though because I like to hear them die.


----------



## ADF (Dec 2, 2012)

Classik said:


> So I logged on to see all of my villagers (around 30 or so) and my iron golems killed, and a hole in my fence where someone must have broken to let zombies in.  I have huge reason to suspect it was smedge, as cyanide told me he was logged on between when I was last logged on and now, and talking about zombie villagers.  He also would have motive.
> 
> ADF, if you have a logging system, please test where these iron blocks are:



We do have a logging system, but it never seems to actually want to log anything :/ It is hooked up to a SQL server, otherwise it would be throwing errors at me. But it doesn't appear to actually log any activity as records are often empty.

I'll give it another go when I can log in, but don't get your hopes up I'm afraid. I'll try to catch you online some time and repopulate your village.

-edit

Looking at server add-ons, it would probably help if that support guy who switched us over to the latest patch (without permission mind you) gave us the right damn version of logblock >_<


----------



## ADF (Dec 2, 2012)

Right, the bad news is no, we don't have any logs of the above I'm afraid. But it can be fixed simply be repopulating the village and protecting the blocks so they cannot be damaged.

The good news is after updating to the version of logblock we should have (damned multiplay support) it's decided to start working. 

This means that we not only have logging now, but we have roll back ^.=.^ So that's something.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2012)

Just out of interest, seeing as I keep getting blamed for griefing AJ, can I actually grief him so that I'm getting blame for something I've actually done. Cos this is something like 3 things now I've got blamed for, and I haven't even had the fun of doing something to deserve it.


----------



## ADF (Dec 2, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Just out of interest, seeing as I keep getting blamed for griefing AJ, can I actually grief him so that I'm getting blame for something I've actually done. Cos this is something like 3 things now I've got blamed for, and I haven't even had the fun of doing something to deserve it.



Getting accused of doing something by people isn't the same as taking the blame for something, which is normally followed by a punishment of some sort. You haven't received any temp bans or such, so being accused by people hasn't had any negative consequences outside of it being an annoyance. But I can track activity now, so if something does happen and it isn't your fault I can demonstrate that.

Of course if also means those responsible will be on record.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2012)

Just for the record, I've been across to have a look at this village, and I'm offended at the implication I'd do anything that shoddy.

For starters, knocking a hole in the wall is far too obvious. I did a quick test and it appears area protection goes as far as the walls of the village on at least one side. I didn't check the others, so not sure about that. What this means is that my way of attack would be to use my own blocks to build steps to the top of the wall, to allow things in, lure them, then demolish the steps to leave no trace.

Not sure what I'd do about the golems, probably use creepers. Second, killing the villagers is boring. I'd have tried to get zombies into the houses, which is far funnier when someone goes in to trade and finds a room full of walking corpses. Third, if I had attacked just to kill everything, I'd have got the cows too, unless they're fresh ones since the griefing.

But most off, if I had been as crude as to knock a hole in the wall, I would have fixed it to make the point of entry invisible. It's better to let the victim wonder how it was done than make it completely fucking obvious.

Think of it this way. Why would I just walk in and murder a town full of villagers, when I can spend 5 days building a giant box over their town to keep the mobs in and kill them? I don't do the simple ways. Simple ways are boring.


----------



## ADF (Dec 2, 2012)

Smelge said:


> snip



Unless of course the simple ways are a means of hiding in plain sight. It couldn't have been me, because I would have done it less obviously...


----------



## Smelge (Dec 2, 2012)

ADF said:


> Unless of course the simple ways are a means of hiding in plain sight. It couldn't have been me, because I would have done it less obviously...



Theres simple ways and simple ways. And they're all completely fucking boring. If I do something, it's because it's fun. Knocking a hole in a wall and hoping things wander in there is not fun, or guaranteed to actually do anything.

While we're on griefing though, someone keeps getting into my house and hatching chickens in there. The obvious culprit is AJ because he is convinced I'm doing things to him.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 5, 2012)

Would it be possible to get a server restart ?  TP and mob lag is getting really out of hand.

Multiplay allows you to do scheduled restarts.  Daily or bi-daily would be great.

While I'm here.  With server population slowly growing and your (AD) sporadic appearances on the server, I would highly suggest looking for a moderator to help with general issues that arise.
But since you don't have a permissions scheme, you cannot have a moderator that isn't an OP.

Setting up permissions is not terribly hard.  The hardest part of it is finding the permission nodes for all the plugins that you have running and dividing them accordingly.


----------



## Classik (Dec 5, 2012)

The Server desperately needs a reboot, and also bi-daily automatic reboots.  Right now there is tremendous teleporting lag and there is delay on actions.  And it's not just me either.  Natural and others are being annoyed by it as well.  After every teleport, the server takes about 30 seconds to catch up, where you are incredibly vulnerable.  This wasn't happening about a week ago.

Also Smelge, we know it was you.  AD can't ban you because he doesn't have any photographic proof, but you fucking told Natural that you dug out below my portal.  I haven't been anywhere near your house.  When I TP to spawn it is to use the Nether portal and end portals.  You were at Eternia while Cyanide was on, and you spoke about zombie villagers.  When I logged back on, there was a hole in the wall and my unfinished door frame was opened up.  That easily allowed zombies to walk in.  After taking out the Golems of course.

Now look, I haven't retaliated at all.  I really don't feel like attacking some butthurt person who is upset because I didn't like what they did to my villager farm, and I didn't like how their 68 chickens were seated right next to spawn and caused lag to anyone who was near there.  So far you have been a nuisance to me and other players on the server.  I want to get along with you, but you seem to want to break the only written rule of the server, "don't be a git", at every possible chance.


I don't want you banned unless you continue to modify my creations.  Please don't be a git.


----------



## ADF (Dec 6, 2012)

You know, I don't think it's the server. I was getting terrible teleport freezes as some people know and was suffering from a ram leak, it was fixed when I switched my java version to 6 64bit. I gave the server a restart anyway, but it hadn't restarted that long ago so you may want to check if your java version isn't responsible for minecraft acting weird.


----------



## Classik (Dec 6, 2012)

ADF said:


> You know, I don't think it's the server. I was getting terrible teleport freezes as some people know and was suffering from a ram leak, it was fixed when I switched my java version to 6 64bit. I gave the server a restart anyway, but it hadn't restarted that long ago so you may want to check if your java version isn't responsible for minecraft acting weird.



I'm running Ubuntu 12.10 32bit.  I wasn't experiencing this lag a week ago, and there have been no updates to java since then.  I'll check for any errors though.


----------



## Classik (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok updated to OpenJRE 7 and still experiencing the TP lag.  OpenJRE 6 was based on Java 6 update 24, which was very outdated.  But after moving to OpenJRE 7 I am still experiencing the same lag.

I am going to go on some other servers to test lag, but this might be an issue Bukkit fixed in the latest version:

https://bukkit.atlassian.net/browse...bucket-connector-plugin:dvcs-commits-tabpanel

AD, what bukkit version is the server running right now?


----------



## ADF (Dec 6, 2012)

Classik said:


> Ok updated to OpenJRE 7 and still experiencing the TP lag.  OpenJRE 6 was based on Java 6 update 24, which was very outdated.  But after moving to OpenJRE 7 I am still experiencing the same lag.
> 
> I am going to go on some other servers to test lag, but this might be an issue Bukkit fixed in the latest version:
> 
> ...



We're presently running the 1.4.5-R0.3 build. I originally wanted to wait until the release build, but as you recall one of the multiplay tech support people confused what I was asking.


----------



## ADF (Dec 6, 2012)

I was informed that Lockette randomly stopped working O.=.o

A quick reset fixed it, but I felt it should be noted given that for a time anyone could access any chest... no idea why that happened.


----------



## Lion_Lover (Dec 6, 2012)

I hope its ok if I joined the server I took a look around the large fortress near the spawning point and accidentally took one or two chicken eggs but other then that all I've done so far is build a pyramid shaped house atop a hill facing towards the back of the giant tower like fortress and labeled it with two signs my name is Little_wolf112 on the minecraft server. If there are any rules other then don't mess with people's stuff let me know.


----------



## ADF (Dec 7, 2012)

Chickens are egg machines so you've got nothing to worry about there  Just get on well with other people, not building too close to their projects, and you should be fine.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, lets talk about how my herd of cattle have all been slaughtered. Because thats a thing. Most of my chickens are gone as well, and only a few sheep left. I'm going to assume this is another revenge attack for stuff I didn't do, except for the Nether portal thing, but thats because it was funny.

Well, actually lets dig a bit more into this nether portal thing.

Ever since things started going wrong, AJ has been blaming me for griefing. He's ignored that things have been getting done to me too because he has some kind of hate boner against me. It's got to the point where he's been whining so much that it's pretty much certain that any incidence of griefing on the server is going to be blamed on me.

Forget about things like evidence, just blame me for it each and every time.

That is why I dug out the ground under your portal. Because I'm fed up of getting blamed for things I didn't do, so I might as well actually do something to balance things out.


----------



## ADF (Dec 7, 2012)

You've never been banned for anything you didn't do though, Smelge :/ I never acted out on any of the claims people made regarding your alleged activities. While it would be understandably annoying to constantly get accused of doing things you didn't do, I still have to respond when you actually do something.

As you know I was trying to find some less severe alternative but it didn't work, so I'm afraid you're banned until Monday. If I hadn't done "something", people would be annoyed that you admitted to greifing someone's portal and nothing was done. There has to be some sort of deterrent.

Admittedly it actually took a lot of effort to get that ban into effect, none of the usual ban commands were working O.=.o Hence the server reset, I had to add you manually (and the hell we're going to do if that didn't work). I'll have to contact multiplay tech support and ask what's going on, as it's not good to have to reset the entire server to implement a simple ban.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2012)

I assume that when I return, everything I've worked on recently will be griefed then. Because I seem to have been targetted rather a lot for someone who apparently was doing all of the attacks on the server.

Because obviously I spent weeks building up my cattle just so I could kill them all and claim a griefer did it.


----------



## ADF (Dec 7, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I assume that when I return, everything I've worked on recently will be griefed then. Because I seem to have been targetted rather a lot for someone who apparently was doing all of the attacks on the server.
> 
> Because obviously I spent weeks building up my cattle just so I could kill them all and claim a griefer did it.



While I cannot detect who killed a mob, I can repopulate them very easily. If anyone touches your place I'll know about it and should be able to rollback anything done.


----------



## ADF (Dec 7, 2012)

I was experimenting with world edit to see how I'd go about using it to clean up mined sand areas, when I accidentally cut a large hole in the ground... Must have made a mistake with the selection tool, as I thought I had selected a much smaller area. Nevertheless undo.... undo... undo!

So apparently I cannot undo this big hole because the only block type it now understands is 0, which is air... Even trying to undo the change doesn't work, because it just spits out errors about not knowing what block I mean. I cannot even rollback the area because it wasn't change the normal way. So thank bugger I hadn't selected over someone's property by accident! 

But I'm really starting to get annoyed at the number of mod errors as of late. Everything has become quirky to one extent or another and it's making things needlessly difficult and concerning.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 7, 2012)

I cannot urge you enough to downgrade to Build 2511 *IMMEDIATELY*.  You are currently running 2514.  Build 2512 introduced some drastic changes that broke A LOT of plugins, and will continue to break plugins with each MC update.

I highly recommend that you *REMAIN* on build 2511 for the foreseeable future until all plugins are updated to the recent name space changes.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 7, 2012)

Turn it into an arena.

I would, but you know.


----------



## Classik (Dec 7, 2012)

Maybe its time to rebuild the server mods?  I can easily set up permissions for you. Hopefully we can update bukkit in the process.


----------



## ADF (Dec 7, 2012)

Classik said:


> Maybe its time to rebuild the server mods?  I can easily set up permissions for you. Hopefully we can update bukkit in the process.



Bukkit 1.4.5 is still in beta I'm afraid, so even if we upgrade it it's still going to be a buggy beta. It seems we're just going to have to put up with these quirks for a while.

It's strange though, world edit was working just fine a few days ago when I filled in under that nether portal. I don't know what could have set it off, the only changes I've made was to uninstall McBan because it was causing problems with the ban commands.


----------



## ADF (Dec 7, 2012)

It has been brought to my attention by NaturalCauses that build 2514 is posing a lot of problems for people with mods and there is a strong possibility that it's the cause of all this quirky mod behaviour... It's something that will have to be looked into.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 7, 2012)

StormKern said:


> I cannot urge you enough to downgrade to Build 2511 *IMMEDIATELY*.  You are currently running 2514.  Build 2512 introduced some drastic changes that broke A LOT of plugins, and will continue to break plugins with each MC update.
> 
> I highly recommend that you *REMAIN* on build 2511 for the foreseeable future until all plugins are updated to the recent name space changes.



This was in the mod queue.  I don't know why.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 7, 2012)

ArielMT said:


> This was in the mod queue.  I don't know why.



I'm not sure why either, but I think its because I have a whole 2 posts to my name.


Back to the thread, if you go back to Build 2499 (well, anything prior to 2512), it will fix the plugins breaking.  I'm not sure if that build includes the change that causes TP lag or if it was a later build, I would have to check.


----------



## ADF (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm happy to report that with assistance from Multiplay, that we're running build 2511 and all mods appear to be functioning perfectly.


----------



## Lion_Lover (Dec 8, 2012)

Commander9292 completely destroyed my house using a hack and illegal mods I know no one but him is to blame but i only joined the server yesterday or the day before and now I'm ready to leave since all my work has been reduced to nothing.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 8, 2012)

ADF, you REALLY need to promote someone to Moderator status on your server ASAP.  There is a guy named Commander9292 using a hacked client causing all sorts of havoc and griefing a new player's place (LionLover/Littlewolf112).

Server population is growing quiet active while you sleep and there is no one on that can react to events that arise.

Classik and I will help you set up permissions to allow someone to have Moderator status without being OP.

I am on nearly every evening and that is when the server is quite active so I wouldn't mind being a Moderator.


----------



## iconmaster (Dec 9, 2012)

It's been a few weeks since I've been on. Playing Tekkit and all.

It seems my cows are gone. Heard it's a Bukkit thing. Ah, cows, I see, are still the most volatile thing on this server.


----------



## ADF (Dec 9, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about all this guys. But I cannot get on the game yet, so until further notice NaturalCauses will be oped.


----------



## ADF (Dec 9, 2012)

Lion_Lover said:


> Commander9292 completely destroyed my house using a hack and illegal mods I know no one but him is to blame but i only joined the server yesterday or the day before and now I'm ready to leave since all my work has been reduced to nothing.



As far as I can tell you're place was successfully rolled back. It looks incomplete but people tell me it was WIP.


----------



## Lion_Lover (Dec 9, 2012)

ADF said:


> As far as I can tell you're place was successfully rolled back. It looks incomplete but people tell me it was WIP.



Yes I was working on expanding it when this all occurred but thank you very much for your help


----------



## Smelge (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm enjoying being back on the server now my ban has ended.


----------



## ADF (Dec 10, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I'm enjoying being back on the server now my ban has ended.



Clearly the date set under the "banned until" criteria didn't work :/ So much for that being automatic.

I've removed it manually, sorry for the delay.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 10, 2012)

So, something hasn't worked with the area protection on my house, because I've found several holes in it, as well as all of my dogs that were outside killed, all but two of my cattle and the vast majority of my sheep and chickens.


----------



## ADF (Dec 11, 2012)

Note to self, Logblock uses an American date format.

Thankfully there is a redo command, because while doing tests I accidentally undid a months worth of my activity, not a day 

Dunno why time based roll backs aren't working, it seems to prefer dates.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 11, 2012)

ADF said:


> Note to self, Logblock uses an American date format.
> 
> Thankfully there is a redo command, because while doing tests I accidentally undid a months worth of my activity, not a day
> 
> Dunno why time based roll backs aren't working, it seems to prefer dates.



Time based rollbacks work. I rolled back a blatant xrayer.  Took a bit of tinkering to figure out the exact syntax, but it works


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 12, 2012)

Turn PvP back on. :c


----------



## StormKern (Dec 14, 2012)

TNT would really be nice to have enabled.  I just started on a massive underground fort and already went through 4 unbreaking 3 picks and 2 unbreaking 3 shovels just on the entrance.

I know you, ADF, said it would not be enabled because of a high grief potential.  You can deny TNT block damage on a per region basis, and I'll just add another step in my regular join routine to check for excessive TNT like I already do for mined diamond ore.  And if you left essentials in its more or less default state, it alerts OPs (currently b/c of no permissions scheme) that a specific player has placed TNT with the cords.


Enabling PVP would add some more fun also.  I have some ideas for events that I can do if PVP were on.  And like TNT, you can enable/disable PVP on a per region basis.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 15, 2012)

At the time of this posting, it appears that the MySQL server is down so LogBlock will not function.  I noticed that LogBlock was rather slow with returning results last night.

So if something has happened to your base, I cannot tell who did it, nor rollback the changes.


----------



## ADF (Dec 15, 2012)

StormKern said:


> At the time of this posting, it appears that the MySQL server is down so LogBlock will not function.  I noticed that LogBlock was rather slow with returning results last night.
> 
> So if something has happened to your base, I cannot tell who did it, nor rollback the changes.



Nothing has changed with the config, so I assume it's a temporary downtime on the SQL servers end. At least I hope. If it fails to start working after a while I'll contact support.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 15, 2012)

> We are aware that our Web hosting (and MySQL hosting) services  are experiencing issues at present. Please keep an eye on this news post  for more information as we'll make it available here as we have it.



Pulled from the ClanForge page.


----------



## ADF (Dec 15, 2012)

StormKern said:


> Pulled from the ClanForge page.



Ack, missed that, should pay more attention to their twitter feed. Well there we go, hopefully they will fix it soon.

-edit

My connection has been TERRIBLE as of late because our ISP has been doing stuff in our area. My phone on H is often faster at times... >_<

As you saw I kept getting booted out of Minecraft as a result, so I probably won't be on that often until this is sorted.


----------



## inventor (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, provided it's up I'd be glad to join! I'll hop on in a few hours. My Minecraft username is riehlncopower.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack/SonicFan, sorry to inform you that someone has gotten into your place during the continued downtime of Multiplay's SQL servers.  I cannot tell who did it nor can I roll back the damage.  I added region protection to prevent further issues.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 17, 2012)

I may hop in from time to time
Crazyj63


----------



## StormKern (Dec 18, 2012)

SQL server is back up and running for the time being, so LogBlock now functions again.

Keep in mind, anything that has happened over the past 3 days was not logged and any damage that has occurred will have to be fixed manually.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 19, 2012)

A lot of nice people on there
Came on and was offered a free enchanted iron sword and 2 iron picks!
Build my house today as well


----------



## ADF (Dec 19, 2012)

StormKern said:


> SQL server is back up and running for the time being, so LogBlock now functions again.
> 
> Keep in mind, anything that has happened over the past 3 days was not logged and any damage that has occurred will have to be fixed manually.



Glad to hear it's working again


----------



## Classik (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey natural, can you go ahead and protect the giant ass Christmas tree that I'm trying to build near spawn before someone decides to fuck it up?  Thanks :3


----------



## ADF (Dec 20, 2012)

Classik said:


> Hey natural, can you go ahead and protect the giant ass Christmas tree that I'm trying to build near spawn before someone decides to fuck it up?  Thanks :3



I was about to do it but Natural beat me there  It's protected.


----------



## Nabru Puppy (Dec 21, 2012)

Could you make sure no one puts lava in my house? I wont be on till the server gets updated and i would like my fort and my stack of diamonds to be there when I get back


----------



## StormKern (Dec 21, 2012)

Nabru Puppy said:


> Could you make sure no one puts lava in my house? I wont be on till the server gets updated and i would like my fort and my stack of diamonds to be there when I get back



Bukkit just pushed a dev build out for 1.4.6, but its incredibly buggy.  It is hard to say when a stable build will be out.

I am going through the plugins that we have on the server to see if they are updated for the 1.4.5 RB.  As of this posting, all are updated except MorePlayerModels.  I just need to verify with ADF what versions of the plugins Multiplay has and what versions work with the 1.4.5 RB.

I think many people will like the 1.4.5 RB, teleports are MUCH faster now instead of waiting 10 seconds for the world to load in


----------



## ADF (Dec 21, 2012)

We've got the following currently.

AUTOSAVEWORLD V3.9
ESSENTIALS 2.9.6
ESSENTIALS SPAWN V2.9.4
LOCKETTE CHEST SECURITY 1.7.7
LOGBLOCK V1.60
MOREPLAYERMODELS 1.2.5
MYSQL V5.15
VANISHNOPACKET V3.12.1
WORLDEDIT  V5.4.6
WORLDGUARD 5.6.5


----------



## StormKern (Dec 21, 2012)

WorldEdit (build 1309), WorldGuard (build 747) and VanishNoPacket (v 3.14.2) will need to be updated. Will you most likely need to FTP in to update them.

MorePlayerModels will not work, but its just a cosmetic thing so not a big issue.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 21, 2012)

Due to Multiplay upgrading Essentials to version that is not compatible with the bukkit build we are currently running, many commands will not work.


----------



## ADF (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you for providing those links StormKern. I updated those files and things appear to be working correctly again.

To everyone else, more player models will be disabled until it is updated for this version.


----------



## ADF (Dec 22, 2012)

I asked multiplay how to stop them replacing our files, this is what they had to say.



> Any addons added via the addons tab are automatically updated
> 
> To avoid this, you must install the addons manually via the FTP method instead. Therefore our system wont know they exist and they will not be updated.
> 
> Unfortunately there is no way to avoid the automatic updating of addons added via the addon panel.



So basically backup the mods folder, remove them all, then add the folder back to the server again?


----------



## StormKern (Dec 22, 2012)

ADF said:


> So basically backup the mods folder, remove them all, then add the folder back to the server again?



Pretty much.  Make your backup, clear the plugins folder out and upload your backup via ftp.  That should resolve the automatic updates.

Although I think its a load of BS when they say there is no way to avoid automatic updates of addons added via the addon panel.  That sounds like a poorly written system to me.


----------



## ADF (Dec 22, 2012)

StormKern said:


> Pretty much.  Make your backup, clear the plugins folder out and upload your backup via ftp.  That should resolve the automatic updates.
> 
> Although I think its a load of BS when they say there is no way to avoid automatic updates of addons added via the addon panel.  That sounds like a poorly written system to me.



There we go. All the add-ons in ClanForge have been removed, but as far as I'm aware they're all functioning fine in game. It means I have to use the FTP software to edit the configs now, but it will save a lot of hassle.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 23, 2012)

It has come to my attention that players are starting to build TOO close  to existing players' bases.  If you can see someone's base on far  render distance, you are too close, unless you have permission from  another player to build near their base.

If you have a starter  shack or a small base near someone's existing base, I request that  you set up home somewhere else to keep drama to a minimum.


----------



## ADF (Dec 23, 2012)

StormKern said:


> It has come to my attention that players are starting to build TOO close  to existing players' bases.  If you can see someone's base on far  render distance, you are too close, unless you have permission from  another player to build near their base.
> 
> If you have a starter  shack or a small base near someone's existing base, I request that  you set up home somewhere else to keep drama to a minimum.



I don't know about far render distance, being able to see the community around you is part of what makes minecraft fun. But yeah, building too close to others should be avoided.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 24, 2012)

I will be sure to check this server out  IGN: AyrtonQByte


----------



## Smelge (Dec 24, 2012)

I seem to be unable to destroy various things, such as placed wool, pistons or tnt that I've put down. I assume that the game now stops you from breaking things except for with the required tool, but there seems to be nothing that takes down these blocks.


----------



## Ruastin (Dec 24, 2012)

Will the server be updated to 1.4.6?


----------



## ADF (Dec 24, 2012)

Smelge said:


> I seem to be unable to destroy various things, such as placed wool, pistons or tnt that I've put down. I assume that the game now stops you from breaking things except for with the required tool, but there seems to be nothing that takes down these blocks.



If that adventure mode setting I put on you enabled, that's a hell of a delay.



Ruastin said:


> Will the server be updated to 1.4.6?



When the add-ons we use are updated for the latest version.


----------



## Alarad (Dec 25, 2012)

Sweet I'd love to join the server and see how it's going.  You have a whitelist it take it?


----------



## ADF (Dec 25, 2012)

No white list


----------



## Smelge (Dec 25, 2012)

Any chance of getting it looked at, cos it's pretty hard to build stuff when you place the pistons, it goes in at the wrong angle, and you have to start again somewhere else because you can't move the incorrect one.


----------



## Classik (Dec 27, 2012)

Bukkit updated.  Can we go ahead and switch over now?


----------



## ADF (Dec 27, 2012)

Classik said:


> Bukkit updated.  Can we go ahead and switch over now?



Have to make sure that all the add-ons have been updated for the new build. NaturalCauses is more knowledgeable on that than I am, so I'll be checking with them regarding updates when they're back on. Since Multiplay no longer handles our updates everything has to be checked for compatibility.

That said this is the Christmas/New Years break, so it's not unreasonable to expect a bit of a wait during the holiday period.


----------



## ADF (Dec 28, 2012)

NaturalCauses got back to me and things are now updated for the latest version. Only worldedit needed updating for compatibility.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 30, 2012)

Are you aware of any issues on Multiplay's end ADF ?   Server is extremely unstable at the time of this posting.  It is very laggy to the point of kicking everyone from the server a couple times with "end of stream messages".


----------



## ADF (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry about the crash everyone, it was caused by an out of memory error. Will be looking to upgrade ram tomorrow when not so many people are on.


----------



## imRaccoon (Dec 30, 2012)

Would it be possible for you to look into the Dynmap plugin? Its a neat plugin that shows the world map so we can all see it nicely c:

*Once the server hiccups are dealt with and its more appropriate c:

http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/1543523-dynmap-dynamic-web-based-maps-for-minecraft/

Lil pic of it c:







Love the server<3


----------



## StormKern (Dec 31, 2012)

I am guessing that it has something to do with upgrading to 1.4.6 because things were just fine in 1.4.5.  I wonder if it something in 1.4.6 that is causing a massive ram leak.  2.5 Gb is more than enough to handle the average load of 7-10 players that have been on this weekend.  As far as I can tell, it could be something with the physical server itself.


----------



## ADF (Dec 31, 2012)

I have contacted support regarding the memory leak, but with it being new years response will be slow. In the meantime I'll increase the auto save intervals when I can to minimise losses from crashes.


----------



## ADF (Dec 31, 2012)

The server appears to be down and refuses to start. Someone at Multiplay better get off their backside and take a look at this...

-edit

Right, I have a theory as to what is going on.



> Failed to link file '/usr/local/openjdk7/bin/java' -> '/servers/175406/usr/local/games/minecraft/beta/java' (Disc quota exceeded)



Somehow we've taken up our available storage. I haven't got a clue how, because backups don't count I've heard. So the rising ram usage could be a lack of storage and stuff was being forced into memory? If this is the case then the problem is definitely Multiplays end, because we're not doing anything that would eat up the SSD.


----------



## ADF (Dec 31, 2012)

> Hello,
> 
> I have removed some java crash files from your server,
> 
> ...



I don't know if this resolved the memory leak (will have to wait and see) but the server is back up.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 31, 2012)

ADF said:


> Somehow we've taken up our available storage. I haven't got a clue how, because backups don't count I've heard. So the rising ram usage could be a lack of storage and stuff was being forced into memory? If this is the case then the problem is definitely Multiplays end, because we're not doing anything that would eat up the SSD.



That would make sense because the server goes unresponsive whenever it saves.

AutoSaveWorld does generate automatic backups of the map.  I do not know if you have changed anything in the config file for it, but it creates a backup every 15 days by default and up to 30 backups.  The server has been up for almost 2 months now, so there is at least 4 backups for each world.  Just going to take a rough estimate, the overworld has been explored a fair bit so it's roughly 1 GB in size.  Multiply that by the 4 backups plus the active save, that is 5 GB just for the overworld.  Then you add on the nether and end, albeit they're a lot smaller than the overworld, you are looking at a sizable storage requirement.

So this is very likely the issue at hand.  I would highly suggest limiting the number of backups generated to 1 or disable backups completely.

In the mean time, if you can, delete the old backups in the ../plugins/autosaveworld/backups folder, the names are timestamps of when the backup was created.


----------



## ADF (Dec 31, 2012)

StormKern said:


> That would make sense because the server goes unresponsive whenever it saves.
> 
> AutoSaveWorld does generate automatic backups of the map.  I do not know if you have changed anything in the config file for it, but it creates a backup every 15 days by default and up to 30 backups.  The server has been up for almost 2 months now, so there is at least 4 backups for each world.  Just going to take a rough estimate, the overworld has been explored a fair bit so it's roughly 1 GB in size.  Multiply that by the 4 backups plus the active save, that is 5 GB just for the overworld.  Then you add on the nether and end, albeit they're a lot smaller than the overworld, you are looking at a sizable storage requirement.
> 
> ...



Autosave's backups are actually disabled. Multiplay already performs daily backups so it wasn't necessary (which apparently aren't counted towards storage, dunno about that, but deleting a load of old ones had no affect). There were java crash files that multiplay said they deleted, and the server started working again after, so let's see if ram behaves from now on.


----------



## StormKern (Dec 31, 2012)

ADF said:


> Autosave's backups are actually disabled. Multiplay already performs daily backups so it wasn't necessary (which apparently aren't counted towards storage, dunno about that, but deleting a load of old ones had no affect). There were java crash files that multiplay said they deleted, and the server started working again after, so let's see if ram behaves from now on.



Never seen crash files cause any issues, specially to this degree.  Unless there was an ungodly amount of crash reports.

I wonder if there was some other issue they're not telling us.

Anyhow, it appears to be running fine for the time being.


----------



## StormKern (Jan 1, 2013)

And we start the process all over again.  Server is very unstable while saving.  I am just curious ADF, how big are all the maps combined ?   Multiplay by default allocates 2Gb per server for storage.  If we are near that cap, I would suggest sending a ticket in to have it increased.

If we are not, then there is some other issue on hand that we don't have any control over.


----------



## ADF (Jan 1, 2013)

StormKern said:


> And we start the process all over again.  Server is very unstable while saving.  I am just curious ADF, how big are all the maps combined ?   Multiplay by default allocates 2Gb per server for storage.  If we are near that cap, I would suggest sending a ticket in to have it increased.
> 
> If we are not, then there is some other issue on hand that we don't have any control over.



I wasn't aware the available storage was so small.

1.8GB presently in the world/region folder. Throw everything else in and we're probably near our limits. Incredible when you think about it, the sever has been running for less than three months, people must be spreading way out.

You'd think if this was the problem that multiplay would care to mention it. Instead of blaming, say, logblock. Which hasn't caused any problems for a fair while.



> Hi Aaron,
> I've noticed you're running LogBlock. This is a very resource-intensive addon. I recommend uninstalling this addon for a while and seeing how your server's performance changes.
> If you continue to have any issues, please let us know.



Ram usage is nowhere near our limits right now, so if things are laggy it's not that. I'll send a ticket regarding this and see what they have to say.


----------



## StormKern (Jan 1, 2013)

Ah typically support, blaming another product and not your own.  The issue is we're out of space.  Request them to increase the hdd space and things should smooth out drastically.

Logblock has NOTHING to do with crashes during saves.


----------



## ADF (Jan 1, 2013)

AJ's Christmas tree was in the way of some work being done at spawn, so I've made a schematic of it to keep the design. Can just paste the tree elsewhere.


----------



## ADF (Jan 1, 2013)

Right, let's see if this version update fixes our memory leak problem.


----------



## ADF (Jan 2, 2013)

Good news. Ram usage has been stable since the update.

http://img849.imageshack.us/img849/5402/175406day.png

And as a bonus, Multiplay has doubled our storage to 4GB.


----------



## StormKern (Jan 3, 2013)

Wise words.  Don't AFK in a front of a farm for hours, things like this might happen to you.  It is all in good fun, no harm done.


----------



## ADF (Jan 3, 2013)

My Internet has gone down while the ISP does work in the area >_> so I'm restricted to phone data until it's fixed. Needless to say this will impact my ability to get involved with the game.

So how has things been since the version change/storage upgrade?


----------



## imRaccoon (Jan 3, 2013)

StormKern said:


> Wise words.  Don't AFK in a front of a farm for hours, things like this might happen to you.  It is all in good fun, no harm done.




Looool nuuu xD I was watching a LP waiting for iron and fell asleep lol granted though I shouldnt need any iron for a very very long time.

@ ADF Its running just fine imo like before the unstableness. Though I wouldnt really know c:


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2013)

So I heard the server got trolled? I still haven't got a proper Internet connection, relying on phone data, so NaturalCauses will be the go to guy if you need any damage rolled back.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 4, 2013)

Looks like it was only around spawn. The stuff I've seen so far:

* Swastikas next to spawn
* Trees planted in my sheep farms
* Holes in spawn
* House next to Iconmaster badly damaged

I've got rid of the first two items, but didn't touch the spawn stuff cos I don't know if it's protected and don't know whats griefed and whats incomplete.


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2013)

While everyone is well meaning to remove this stuff, remember it helps identify the people who did it. They can just be rolled back.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 4, 2013)

Thats why I didn't clear everything up, just the things that were most obvious.


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2013)

Finally got the new router, logging in now to take a look around.


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2013)

Again, I appreciate that people were trying to help, but some of the edits they made (such as sign placement) is getting in the way of rollback. Plus your edits are being mixed with the griefer ones.

Trying to figure out why smelge destroyed this block here.

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/7464/28388261.jpg


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2013)

Thus far I have banned/rolled back the following people.

sirRoflstomped
blackdarth5
djcall11
oppye00
catlam3
mcrubin
coopy_scoopy

So it was quite a group, clearly planned for so many to be on at once. If you find any more damage, let me or NaturalCauses know.

-edit

Added coopy_scoopy as they have suspicious behaviour around the time of the griefing, though cannot identify a grief directly.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 4, 2013)

G'day AD, I was on when it was happening, they came in groups, I have some screenies, am uploading atm, will let you know link if needed

Cheers


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2013)

Dobby said:


> G'day AD, I was on when it was happening, they came in groups, I have some screenies, am uploading atm, will let you know link if needed
> 
> Cheers



Appreciated. Though really we need to know if any where griefing that aren't on the above list


----------



## ADF (Jan 4, 2013)

To aid with game balance and not make the game too easy, I've implemented some suggestions by NaturalCauses to reduce teleport abuse.

The suicide command has been removed.
There is a five second delay when teleporting and you cannot move during it, to stop people teleporting to avoid death.
There is a 15 minute cool down between using teleport commands.

These will take effect after the next server restart.


----------



## Dobby (Jan 4, 2013)

ADF said:


> Appreciated. Though really we need to know if any where griefing that aren't on the above list



there was B4BE and Crazeh_Heron, not sure if they were vandalisng tho, considering B4BE actually spoke to me, and said asked if this was a furry server, when I told B4BE it was furry friendly, B4BE said "good, cause I love animals"

ï»¿


----------



## StormKern (Jan 4, 2013)

Dobby said:


> there was B4BE and Crazeh_Heron, not sure if they were vandalisng tho, considering B4BE actually spoke to me, and said asked if this was a furry server, when I told B4BE it was furry friendly, B4BE said "good, cause I love animals"
> 
> ï»¿



Those two are clean.  B4BE only knocked down a tree.  Crazeh_Heron hasn't done anything.


----------



## imRaccoon (Jan 5, 2013)

I was on the mainland a few days ago seeing what they were up to, two creepers blew on me. Fixed one hole and the other one clipped a part of someones iron fence. Tried to repair it but it was protected, no mods logged in for hours so forgot to mention it. I'm not wasting my TPs atm but if I do go back to spawn Ill find whos name it was that took a piece of their iron fence.

Also, why was PvP disabled? Didn't seem like it was an issue and mod didn't seem to know either.


----------



## ADF (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks to NaturalCauses and Classik permissions have been put into place, so access to commands the player shouldn't really have will be avoided.

Also Natural tells me that people were complaining about the teleport cooldown and suggested lowering it to five minutes, so people should enjoy that


----------



## Dobby (Jan 8, 2013)

I saw "Meadow654" join last night, was there a very short time > this being the date/time UTC +10 with DST "2013-01-08_22.54.54" 
http://imgur.com/Uxm85

Cheers


----------



## ADF (Jan 8, 2013)

Meadow was only on a temp ban so that's OK


----------



## Dobby (Jan 8, 2013)

ok np, didn't know it was a temp, just reporting what I saw  

Cheers


----------



## TreacleFox (Jan 10, 2013)

Dobby said:


> ok np, didn't know it was a temp, just reporting what I saw
> 
> Cheers



You should keep reports private, that's what got me the ban in the first place apparently.


----------



## Greyscale (Jan 10, 2013)

Any way I could get an ok to either demo or cover up some abandoned builds near mine?

I'm planning on building a few surface towers, and some stuff is in the way. 

Also area protection.


----------



## SpeedyDee (Jan 11, 2013)

Any thoughts on getting creeper damage turned off? Aside from getting blown up, I'm getting tired of others blowing holes in my builds >.< Not that I'm any better when blowing holes in theirs


----------



## ADF (Jan 11, 2013)

Speak to NaturalCauses for area/creeper damage protection. Afraid I'm waiting for some work in my computer room to get done, so the main PC is currently dismantled >_>. I've got my laptop, but it is barely usable in Minecraft.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 11, 2013)

is this 1.4.7 yet? or do i have to downgrade my client?


----------



## ADF (Jan 11, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> is this 1.4.7 yet? or do i have to downgrade my client?



We're still 1.4.6 currently.


----------



## thebronychip (Jan 11, 2013)

ADF said:


> We're still 1.4.6 currently.


weird cause 1.4.7 client works


----------



## StormKern (Jan 11, 2013)

thebronychip said:


> is this 1.4.7 yet? or do i have to downgrade my client?



1.4.7 was a very minor update, so minor that it didn't require a protocol version bump (this determines if you can even connect).  So this means that a 1.4.7 client can connect to a 1.4.6 server and vise versa.

The server side bugs fixed in the update were already fixed in bukkit so no need to update the server.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Jan 13, 2013)

looks like i found a server to play on that will actually be decent and consist of people other than me, my mate and a few close friends :I

if i get on be prepared to find lots of self dug mines... i like to dig them as a pas-time and then build a fortress out of all the stone I dig.


----------



## ADF (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm back! Took longer than expected, but the work in the computer room is over and I can use my main PC at last. No more lagtop T.=.T


----------



## ADF (Jan 23, 2013)

Sigh... Really getting annoyed by this now.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Jan 29, 2013)

I dropped in and decided to build a huge house a long way from spawn :3


----------



## Smelge (Jan 29, 2013)

Is there a reason why I am now in a fucking jail cell?


----------



## ADF (Jan 29, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Is there a reason why I am now in a fucking jail cell?



Spawn is a restricted build area to an extent because it's the central hub of the game world, people can still build near it but not got crazy. You've already built way outside your region as it is... This mess was just a blight, look how close it was to spawn, I agree it went too far.

If you'd like to do big construction projects that affect a large area in the future, I suggest you travel far from spawn and others players. You cannot take over the spawn area with these projects.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 29, 2013)

Of course it was a mess, it wasn't finished.

So how long am I in prison for building things then?


----------



## ADF (Jan 29, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Of course it was a mess, it wasn't finished.
> 
> So how long am I in prison for building things then?



I'll discuss the matter with NC.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 29, 2013)

Right, just to elaborate on what the plan was.

Someone was complaining that new players kept falling in my pit behind my house. So the idea was to extend it, but augment it with dozens of bridges at various levels, right down to bedrock. I know there's a ton of caverns beneath my house and spawn, so it would have provided easy access for anyone. The final product was planned to surround my house, and spawn a bit further away than it ended up because I messed up my counting. It isn't intended as a trap, but as a cool huge hole with multpile level access and fancy bridges across it.

In fact, you'll be able to see a bridge in the original section. That's a new roadway linking the far side of the chasm with the house that is there. I recall him wanting access to the nether gate, so I was building an underpass for him beneath my house.

The main reason it looks as it does now, is because it takes fucking ages, so I'm levelling it in sections. The dirt layer went first, leaving whats in the picture, and I had started on the first few levels of the rock. I'm not planning on doing it all at once, but in sections, and any tunnels I discover under it will be connected to it's original destination with bridges.

Think like the chasms around the Combine citadel in Halflife 2 style.


----------



## ADF (Jan 29, 2013)

If it wasn't right next to spawn then you probably wouldn't have gotten into trouble, it just dominates the area.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 29, 2013)

Thing is, there's no point building something like that in the middle of nowhere. The idea is that it is in an area that is used, so people are crossing it, and using it to descend as well. The point of it is to look cool and dominate an area. In theory, it'd make an ideal boundary for a spawn zone. Everything within the chasm boundary is lit and safe from monsters. Cross over into the world and you're on your own type of thing.


----------



## StormKern (Jan 29, 2013)

There are several issues with your "plan" smelge.

First off, you just started digging this massive trench around spawn *WITHOUT* asking.  You are not some royalty that can do damn well whatever they please.
Secondly, you failed to completely survey the area around spawn to not plow through any bases and your "trench" would be unimaginably larger than you expected.
Third, it will look like complete shit.  More so than it already does with that malignant tumor you call a base hanging off spawn.
Forth, its around fucking spawn.
Fifth, spawn is already safe from mobs in every way, down to spawning and damage dealt.
Sixth, did I mention it will look like shit ?


----------



## DarthLeopard (Jan 29, 2013)

I played for lik 5 minutes but I couldnt find anyone and I honestly had no idea what I was doing


----------



## Smelge (Jan 29, 2013)

So I'm not being let out of jail then?


----------



## StormKern (Jan 29, 2013)

Smelge said:


> So I'm not being let out of jail then?


I will let you out, but use your head next time before starting anything absurd again.


----------



## phinpup (Feb 6, 2013)

erm, server now saying I am not on whitelist o.o
Game name is Nittrus (aka ~PhinPup)


----------



## MusicxMaster (Feb 6, 2013)

same here as for phin. My minecraft username is MusicxMaster (~DJ)


----------



## StormKern (Feb 6, 2013)

Due to some unexpected problems during an update process, some key files  have been lost or corrupted.  The server is temporarily unavailable  until the issue is resolved.  I am greatly sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## phinpup (Feb 6, 2013)

Ohhh, OK, thanks for the update and I'm guessing you are NC, heh.
Also, I wasn't sure if I was not allowed no more and was confused.

*tail sways* well I hope all is well in the end.

I just tried another server and didn't like it and can't wait to be back on! o.o


----------



## phinpup (Feb 6, 2013)

aww, if you come back on let me know and I can show you around, maybe you can build near my place so we can has a neighborhood or something. ^.^


*Edit:* FAIL! That was in reply to *DarthLeopard*


----------



## MusicxMaster (Feb 6, 2013)

phin, if you'd like to, I would be willing to set up some kind of railway system for our neighbourhoods? I am currently working on a small grouping of houses with my friends AlphaMishka and Trickywolf, and it'd be nice to have some friendly faces around. We've been so paranoid lately in MC servers.  So many griefers and jerks.

EDIT: also, I'm hoping this is the proper venue to be hosting this discussion. I figured that since it was part of the server and whatnot... nyeh. If we're hijacking the thread, let me know and I'd gladly step down~ :3


----------



## phinpup (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't see how it would be a problem, it's about happenings on the server, not that there is an official website for us to do it on anyway, so, kinda have no other place but in game and that isn't quite possible at the moment, though while we are able to be on the server I'd tend to keep conversations there my self.

As for the idea, I'll do some surveying, let me know the X and Z coords so I can put you on my minimap and see how we could pull off a track between the area I am at, I think I might know where you guys were but am not possitive. When you get back in game send me the coords to /mail nittrus

Also, we could make it a subway type system, I love making those, hehe, on that note, anyone else wish to link up to the network let me know! o.o

Cheers ^.^


----------



## MusicxMaster (Feb 6, 2013)

yeah I think you might have visited us. I almost want to use us as a reference from Jack's old house, if you knew where that was, but that's too far away to be a reference of any kind. xP anyways, as soon as the server is up, I'll get the X and Z and let ya know~ also, we have a mineshaft below us that we could mine tracks from, if that helps?


----------



## phinpup (Feb 6, 2013)

We shall see.. for now though.. boredddd heh


----------



## Spectrawolf (Feb 6, 2013)

When did we start white listing?  I have been playing on this server for a while, have a big place and wont let me log due to white list?


----------



## Spectrawolf (Feb 6, 2013)

can I get on the white list, names spectra_ziskey on the server.  been there for a while, have a big place.   thanx


----------



## Classik (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys, read Storm's post.


----------



## phinpup (Feb 6, 2013)

You should read the last couple of posts before asking a question which is already answered. 
Be patient, these things can take time to fix, trust me I know all to well. >.>


----------



## StormKern (Feb 6, 2013)

I have reopened the server, despite some lingering issues.  Long story short.  Region protection data got corrupted and some database connections/tables got decoupled.  So all region protection needs to be redone (a good chunk already has).

I have put a plugin on the server called ModReq to help with this.  It is a ticketing system basically.  All you need to do is type /modreq <message>.  When you fill a ticket for base protection, you need to be at your base (ticket tracks location), two easily identifiable points that make a square and any names that you share your area with.  ADF and I will see the ticket when we log on.


----------



## phinpup (Feb 6, 2013)

OMG yay! Such good news to wake up from a nap! ^.^


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 14, 2013)

So, how goes the thing with "Team AVO"? I heard they griefed the server pretty bad


----------



## ADF (Feb 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> So, how goes the thing with "Team AVO"? I heard they griefed the server pretty bad



Team AVO? I had a fly around. Other than some creeper holes around, haven't seen anything to suggest a major grief. Something I missed?


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 14, 2013)

ADF said:


> Team AVO? I had a fly around. Other than some creeper holes around, haven't seen anything to suggest a major grief. Something I missed?



Well funny thing is I don't actually play on the server (or any minecraft server for that matter ( bad computer ) ) I just watched a bunch of team AVO's youtube videos on griefing the server ( and alot of other servers as well ) and there was *ALOT *of mass destruction and frustration. Watch their vids for more details.


----------



## ADF (Feb 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Well funny thing is I don't actually play on the server (or any minecraft server for that matter ( bad computer ) ) I just watched a bunch of team AVO's youtube videos on griefing the server ( and alot of other servers as well ) and there was *ALOT *of mass destruction and frustration. Watch their vids for more details.



Don't see anything on our server, so unless you can link them; we haven't been hit


----------



## StormKern (Feb 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> So, how goes the thing with "Team AVO"? I heard they griefed the server pretty bad





-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Well funny thing is I don't actually play on the server (or any minecraft server for that matter ( bad computer ) ) I just watched a bunch of team AVO's youtube videos on griefing the server ( and alot of other servers as well ) and there was *ALOT *of mass destruction and frustration. Watch their vids for more details.




You are confusing this server with another furry mc server.  The video you're most likely referring to is over 2 years old.  Their newest MC grief video is 6 months old.  This server is not even 5 months old.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Feb 14, 2013)

StormKern said:


> You are confusing this server with another furry mc server.  The video you're most likely referring to is over 2 years old.  Their newest MC grief video is 6 months old.  This server is not even 5 months old.



oh


----------



## Smelge (Feb 15, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> oh



Was gonna say, I'm subscribed to them, and there's nothing on this server. The few griefings I've seen have been pretty shit.


----------



## INFINTI100 (Feb 21, 2013)

i was banned from the server for greifing but the thing is i DIDN'T greif and i NEVER have and never will because I was greifed once so i know what it feels like and never want it to happen again please UNBAN me


----------



## INFINTI100 (Feb 21, 2013)

i was banned form the server, it says i griefed but i never did, then again i think my computer has been hacked or something because it has been acting strange but back to the point please un-ban me please i swear on my LIFE AS A FUR THAT I NEVER GRIEFED PLEASE UN BAN ME


----------



## Aidy (Feb 21, 2013)

INFINTI100 said:


> i was banned form the server, it says i griefed but i never did, then again i think my computer has been hacked or something because it has been acting strange but back to the point please un-ban me please i swear on my LIFE AS A FUR THAT I NEVER GRIEFED PLEASE UN BAN ME



Calm the fuck down pal, nobody's going to ever take you seriously if you say that you "swear on your life as a fur"

And double posting is just going to get you into trouble with the forum mods, you posted once, wait a while for someone who has admin privileges on the server to read what you just posted.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 21, 2013)

just wait for an admin to evaluate the situation, if you didnt grief than explain to them that you didnt.


----------



## ADF (Feb 22, 2013)

Morning all. A bunch of users were banned because I got a devreq ticket of someone being griefed, people being banned as their names came up as causing damage to the area. I cannot do it now as I have to go out, but I'll return to the site when I can and see if there were any mistakes. A lot of the damage was over a long period, so some people may have forgotten they did it?


----------



## ADF (Feb 22, 2013)

Technotic reported to me that their place had been heavily griefed. This was over a prolonged period, with many different people responsible for different damage. I made sure to check lockette chest names so I could exclude those who lived there. 

Two players have contacted me regarding being banned, so this is to both of them.

http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/5600/griefl.jpg

As you can see, INFINTI100 and dlsin/dlrin (who contacted me via PM) are responsible for substantial damage to Technotic's home (which has been repaired).


----------



## ADF (Feb 24, 2013)

Considering how upset INFINTI100 sounded about being banned, they haven't been online to check for responses since. So they haven't seen the evidence that was presented.

These users will be unbanned eventually, just some time off for griefing.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice server.  Found a nice spot over the ocean as far away from other people's stuff as I could get before getting blown up by a creeper. :-D


----------



## ADF (Feb 28, 2013)

It has been a week so infinti100 and dlrin have been unbanned.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Mar 3, 2013)

What kind of mods you guys got running now?


----------



## ADF (Mar 4, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> What kind of mods you guys got running now?



Hi, we've got:

AutoSaveWorld
Permissions
Essentials
EssentialsSpawn
Lockette
Logblock
ModReq
NoCheatPlus
VanishNoPacket
WorldEdit
WorldGuard
MorePlayerModels


----------



## ZdarLighT (Mar 10, 2013)

This server looks cool. Would it be alright if I got whitelisted? My minecraft username is ALX12321


----------



## ADF (Mar 11, 2013)

ZdarLighT said:


> This server looks cool. Would it be alright if I got whitelisted? My minecraft username is ALX12321



No whitelist.


----------



## ZdarLighT (Mar 11, 2013)

ADF said:


> No whitelist.


Ah, ok. I was reading the thread, and people were talking about a whitelist, so I just assumed. Thanks.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 11, 2013)

Joined the server... prepare for incoming diamonds.


----------



## 2qe6647 (Mar 13, 2013)

1.5 IS HERE!

OMG OMG OMG I CAN WAIT FOR IT!!!

okay, lets calm down. I haven't still updated my client, and I know that AD isn't automatic. 

So, is going to be updated ASAP by AD, (I mean, when he connects for checking, and see the update) or we're going to wait?

I'm doing some elevator stuff and I need to check one who only works on 1.5, but I'm affraid that won't work on MP.


----------



## StormKern (Mar 13, 2013)

2qe6647 said:


> 1.5 IS HERE!
> 
> OMG OMG OMG I CAN WAIT FOR IT!!!
> 
> ...



I am actually the one that is largely responsible for performing server updates.

As any system admin would tell you. One does not simply apply a new update to a production server without significant testing.  Server updates are not as easy as just uploading a new file and calling it done.

We do NOT run the vanilla mc server, we use Bukkit for many reasons.  We will have to wait until Bukkit has updated which could vary from a few days till a few weeks depending how drastically MC code has changed.  Then we have to wait for plugins to be updated for the new Bukkit build.

So I would say it would *be at LEAST a week or so until the server is updated for 1.5*. Unless Mojang has another patch frenzy in the coming days which would delay the update process for who knows how long.


----------



## ADF (Mar 13, 2013)

^
Listen to NaturalCauses/StormKern, he knows far more about the servers technical aspects than I do 

Really it comes down to waiting until the essential add-ons the server uses are updated for this new version.


----------



## 2qe6647 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well, I understand, so we need to wait until bukkit and the plugins are updated, no problem :3

I also found a elevator design that works in both version, and works enough good on MP, so I should use it. 

Well, I have no problem going back to 1.4.7, I made a backup. 

At least I can watch Scratch going on his bonemeal holocaust.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey guys,
Just popping in to say I like the server and I've been playing on it with my boyfriend for a little while. I'm Timmycat there, and he's Kyookyoo.

Also, regarding the griefing.. apparently the two (or so?) griefers were invisible? Some sort of cheat/hack was used there, and people were seeing their things destroyed by "nothing".

Anyways, I look forward to the server popping up again after the update, I just spent like 2-3 hours herding a cow through a damn desert to bring it back to my house lol


----------



## Spectrawolf (Mar 14, 2013)

lol, yeah, I remember that,  think I help ya for the last bit.


----------



## ADF (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry if I'm not on as much as I normally am. Been a busy week and I haven't been able to stay up late, which is when people are typically on.

If you need help with anything send a modreq from the location of the problem and I'll sort them out when I can.


----------



## 2qe6647 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, today the server looks a bit deserted.

I have seen the recent changes of the spawn, the planks along the river looks great, but the wool ring looks a bit weird...

Also, i thought that with the update we could set a system at the enderfarm who keeps the chest with pearls half fully, so you have pearls if you want them, but still space for deposit incoming ones. I'll do a bit of reseach, and if I found something suitable I'll tell stormkern if he likes it.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2013)

2qe6647 said:


> Well, today the server looks a bit deserted.
> 
> I have seen the recent changes of the spawn, the planks along the river looks great, but the wool ring looks a bit weird...
> 
> Also, i thought that with the update we could set a system at the enderfarm who keeps the chest with pearls half fully, so you have pearls if you want them, but still space for deposit incoming ones. I'll do a bit of reseach, and if I found something suitable I'll tell stormkern if he likes it.



I think a lot of us downloaded the update and thus, can't log into the server until it's upgraded 
I don't have the 1.4.7 version of MineCraft so I can't downgrade to play.

I hope my cows and cats are still there when it upgrades lol..



Spectrawolf said:


> lol, yeah, I remember that,  think I help ya for the last bit.


Yup, that was a huge help  Thanks bud
I apologize for my cows being dumb animals and losing interest in the wheat every 10 seconds


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 14, 2013)

Is there plenty of space for everyone to run around on and do their thing nearby?  Or at least, what are the biomes near the starting zone?
I love MC, but it gets so lonely playing on a two person server.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2013)

MicheleFancy said:


> Is there plenty of space for everyone to run around on and do their thing nearby?  Or at least, what are the biomes near the starting zone?
> I love MC, but it gets so lonely playing on a two person server.



Yup, if you run out a while you can find a couple of our houses, and around there there's tons of space.
I personally live in the forest biome (although I plan on moving to the taiga).
The biomes around spawn that I've personally been to easily are.. the plains, forest, rainforest/jungle, desert desert desert desert, rainforest/jungle x232121, taiga (a bit of a ways out)
There's lots of desert.

If you do find a nice place & it's near us, don't worry about it. I haven't run into one FAF player that griefs or steals, and we generally don't just waltz into other peoples houses. A lot of the FAF players are also generous and help one another out  I'm breeding cows & chickens for other players to have.


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 14, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Yup, if you run out a while you can find a couple of our houses, and around there there's tons of space.
> I personally live in the forest biome (although I plan on moving to the taiga).
> The biomes around spawn that I've personally been to easily are.. the plains, forest, rainforest/jungle, desert desert desert desert, rainforest/jungle x232121, taiga (a bit of a ways out)
> There's lots of desert.
> ...



Oh sweet that's good to know.  I'm mostly worried about running into another person's mine.  I've done that on a few other servers on accident because everything was so close together haha.  And that's nice of you.  It's nice the server has a bit of community with it, but isn't squished together. <3


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 14, 2013)

It's all good  I'm sure if you block off a tunnel into your mine with a message saying it's yours, the person won't bust through


----------



## Spectrawolf (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, I downloaded that patch, kicking myself now for it.  Is all good, just hook me up with some cows when ya can, that would be great.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2013)

Spectrawolf said:


> Yeah, I downloaded that patch, kicking myself now for it.  Is all good, just hook me up with some cows when ya can, that would be great.



Yeah I'm kicking myself for it as well..
I tried downgrading using MCNostalgia but that isn't working at all. It's only updated for version 1.4.6 and any download links for that version are fucked as well.
Tried using MVC but nooope that's down for 48 hours.

Bummer


----------



## 2qe6647 (Mar 15, 2013)

I found the 1.4.7 pre-release on the mojang page, so it might work for the downgrade: http://www.mojang.com/2012/12/minecraft-1-4-7-pre-release/


----------



## Shockey Rai (Mar 15, 2013)

I recently got Minecraft a few weeks ago. Been looking for a Server to join. This one looks good.
I have 1.4.6 & A mod that lets me use my USB Game Controller.

I'm ShockeyChuster on MineCraft


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2013)

2qe6647 said:


> I found the 1.4.7 pre-release on the mojang page, so it might work for the downgrade: http://www.mojang.com/2012/12/minecraft-1-4-7-pre-release/


For some reason it always seems to give me a .jar error message. I've tried it a few times.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 15, 2013)

http://mvc.tunkdesign.com/


----------



## MicheleFancy (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm yakkitysax on there if anyone cares to know. c:


----------



## StormKern (Mar 16, 2013)

I have heard everyone's whining about when we're going to update the server.  You can put the cheese away now because *I have a 1.5 update ready to go*.  MorePlayerModels does not work, but it is only cosmetic for those who have the client mod, so it is not worth holding back an update.  I am just waiting for approval from ADF to upload the update.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool, thank you Storm and ADF!


----------



## ADF (Mar 17, 2013)

Clayton said:


> Cool, thank you Storm and ADF!



Storm is doing the technical work so full credit to them on that regard


----------



## 2qe6647 (Mar 17, 2013)

Well, that explains why I can't reach the server 

Well, I'm done with the testing I needed, so i'll search if i can get magic launcher and the optifine and rei.


----------



## StormKern (Mar 17, 2013)

*We are updated to 1.5*.  Initial findings look good, but keep in mind that bukkit is still very much under development for 1.5 so things that work in vanilla may not work on bukkit.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2013)

I was going to post this here last night but I forgot: Leo (I can't remember his username on MC, that's his nickname) said that someone came into the server and apparently smashed out some of his glass windows and stole his bed(??).. so LogBlock or whatever might have to be done.

I'd also like my house to be protected but I'm not 100% sure how to do so lol


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2013)

EDIT: Doublepost. Mods, please delete


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 17, 2013)

Sucks, can't currently connect to the server. I keep getting "Internal exception: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset"


----------



## Stormtail (Mar 17, 2013)

Scratchy said:


> Sucks, can't currently connect to the server. I keep getting "Internal exception: java.net.SocketException: Connection reset"



Yeah, me too. I tried updating Java, and reinstalling Minecraft. Still can't connect. : (


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 17, 2013)

Kyookyoo (my boyfriend) allowed his drunk, piece of shit roommate to go on his account while he made a sandwich. This was around the time Leo was giving reeds to Kyoo.
His roommate decided to fuck over Leo's windows and then fuck over my entire house and take my ores.
He burned almost all of my wood (I have one stack now) and attempted to cook coal with raw chicken.
If any of y'all find a chest somewhere with about 3 - 3.5 stacks of iron and about 14-15 diamond, please let me know. I wouldn't put it past that moron to hide them somewhere.


----------



## Shindo (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi I'm Kyoo on the server and I want to publicly apologize for anything that may have happened last night since all the blame is being placed on me.my roommate played for me for maybe 10 minutes while I was making food. He said he broke the glass but doesn't know how the other stuff happened. So I'm sorry to Leo, Clayton and whoever else was effected by whatever went on last night


----------



## 2qe6647 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have tried the fortress farm thatNaturalClauses has done. It works pretty fine, BTW still haven't got any skull, they're pretty rare. I think it would be a good idea put a enderchest next to the chest with minecarts, but is only for getting more space for potions. 

Also, I have no idea how, but when I get off the minecart when going donw the farm, I die from fall damage. Also, if I go back in minecart, when I exit it, I get kicked bu flying/somelse (i don't remember what says exactly. I think the game supposes that I fall/jump a lot of distance when riding the minecart.)


----------



## ADF (Mar 19, 2013)

It's a freshly released update so there are bound to be problems. If not from the update itself, then compatibility with the add-ons we use. Should iron out over time.

-edit

Note because of this memory leak problem I won't be on as much... hopefully I can sort it soon, because I'm not much use if my performance goes down the toilet after like five minutes.


----------



## StormKern (Mar 20, 2013)

I am greatly sorry for those who are having issues connecting to the server since the update.  It is proving to be quite difficult to track down what is causing the issue as it is not affecting everyone and its not the same people every time.

From my investigation so far into the cause of the "disconnect.overflow" errors for those who are having issues connecting is related to bandwidth, be it your connection, the server's, or both.  I am flipping some levers, spinning some spindles, cranking some cranks to see if I can adjust how much data is being sent to players.


----------



## Foxlink (Mar 24, 2013)

Hiya gang- I got an odd question.  I went into the server (btw, it looks great) but I dunno exactly where I'm allowed to build/mine on my own.  Is there (and yes, I read the rules in world...)  a place to call my own?(so to speak)  Thanks when you get a chance- diamonds to you! ^_^


----------



## ADF (Mar 24, 2013)

Foxlink said:


> Hiya gang- I got an odd question.  I went into the server (btw, it looks great) but I dunno exactly where I'm allowed to build/mine on my own.  Is there (and yes, I read the rules in world...)  a place to call my own?(so to speak)  Thanks when you get a chance- diamonds to you! ^_^



Basically you just go out to where there is free space which is not too close to anyone or spawn, you will know if somewhere is owned by the region protection saying you cannot build there. Alternatively you could ask around if there are any player towns you can join.


----------



## Foxlink (Mar 24, 2013)

ADF said:


> Basically you just go out to where there is free space which is not too close to anyone or spawn, you will know if somewhere is owned by the region protection saying you cannot build there. Alternatively you could ask around if there are any player towns you can join.



Cool beans ^_^  and as far as texture packs, any suggestions?


----------



## ADF (Mar 24, 2013)

Foxlink said:


> Cool beans ^_^  and as far as texture packs, any suggestions?



I keep things vanilla, so whatever your preference I suppose


----------



## StormKern (Mar 24, 2013)

Alright, so I've caught wind that people are getting into protected bases and killing off most if not all of people's livestock.  I have rewritten an existing bukkit plugin (WorldGuard MobDamageFlags) to only allow region owners/members to be able to cause damage to specified entities, IE, but not limited to, livestock.   This protects against damage dealt directly from players, arrows shot and potions thrown by players.  Please note that arrows and potions that are shot/thrown from outside your region can still inflict damage.

To get this protection added to your base, you will need to request it (as it with any other extra protection).


----------



## Foxlink (Mar 25, 2013)

So as far as 'protection', am I supposed to ask here or in world?  I have set my home area and my nick in the game is Foxlynx (my normal Foxlink was already taken so I had to find something close as possible.  )


----------



## ADF (Mar 25, 2013)

Foxlink said:


> So as far as 'protection', am I supposed to ask here or in world?  I have set my home area and my nick in the game is Foxlynx (my normal Foxlink was already taken so I had to find something close as possible.  )



Do a /modreq at the location you'd like protected asking for it, and if the area is suitable a op will sort it out for you.

e.g.

"/modreq can my area be protected here?"


----------



## Dobby (Mar 31, 2013)

2qe6647 said:


> Also, i thought that with the update we could set a system at the enderfarm who keeps the chest with pearls half fully, so you have pearls if you want them, but still space for deposit incoming ones. I'll do a bit of reseach, and if I found something suitable I'll tell stormkern if he likes it.


If you have excess pearls after farming, just head back down the pathway to the end of the glass, and chuck them over the side


----------



## StormKern (Mar 31, 2013)

> *Scheduled Maintenance - London*
> 
> Last updated on Thursday, March 28, 2013 12:44:00 PM by Slanty
> We will be performing vital maintenance in our data centre in London next week including network upgrades.
> ...



Since the server is located in London, it is only fair to share this.


----------



## 2qe6647 (Mar 31, 2013)

I need to report that hoppers seems to not working. I think maybe is for preventing stealing from private chests, abusing of hoppers.

Since the new plugins makes sings and chests automaticaly private when placed, (I'm not sure if makes also other containers private) there is any way to make them public?

If there is also any way to make a private chest accept hopper input, but not output, it will be helpfull.


----------



## StormKern (Mar 31, 2013)

2qe6647 said:


> I need to report that hoppers seems to not working. I think maybe is for preventing stealing from private chests, abusing of hoppers.



It was a recent update to LWC that prevented hopper/dropper interaction  with containers by default.  As it currently stands, users must use  "/chopper on" to allow hoppers/droppers to interact with containers.   If this becomes a hassle for players, hopper/dropper interaction can be enabled by default across the board.



> Since the new plugins makes sings and chests automaticaly private when placed, (I'm not sure if makes also other containers private) there is any way to make them public?



To make private chests public, one must use "/cremove" on the private  container in question and then "/cpublic" if they do not want another  player to claim the chest as their own.  But, keep in mind, only region members can access containers within a given region unless otherwise requested.



> If there is also any way to make a private chest accept hopper input, but not output, it will be helpfull.



You can try to make the chest a donation chest with "/cdonation".   From my understanding players can only place items into the chest but not remove them and can only assume it works the same for hoppers/droppers.


----------



## Foxlink (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok ADF an' Storm, got the protection, thank you ever so much.  I have only one more question, and you may or not be able to help.  Is there a limit on how many domesticated ocelots I can have in my house?  The reason is because when I leave the server I'll have 3 cats- 2 older and one kitten, but when I join back in, (just before the thought comes up- they are all sitting) there are only 2 there.  If there is a limit, please let me know so I'm not losing my mind about this...  Thanks crew ^_^


----------



## ADF (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm unaware of any limits, at least I didn't set any.


----------



## StormKern (Apr 4, 2013)

There isn't a limit per say, but there is a point where a vast number of living entities in loaded chunks can and will start to lag the server itself.  The average player will never reach that point though.


----------



## ADF (Apr 19, 2013)

I've been carefully considering a recommendation, weighing the cost of keeping the server up for another three months and the value it has to offer players. It's been pointed out to me that player usage is in decline, it's less than half past levels. The majority of the available land around spawn is mined out and it's coated in protected regions from players no longer playing, that and as with any server it gradually falls behind versions and new features become difficult to access from old chunks (e.g. Nether Quartz Ore).

It's been a great run but I think the server is past its prime, and it's better that people move onto fresher servers than allow newbies set up amongst abandoned homes. It's the nature of Minecraft, you always need a blank slate or things stagnate.

The server will still be up until the subscription expires on the 24th.

Been fun all.


----------



## Dobby (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks ADF (for the server)  and StormKern (the technical stuff) for the Time and Effort you blokes have put in, its been muchly appreciated  and to everyone else I met, thanks for the memories 

May your chests be filled with Diamonds!

Cheers & Beers

Dobsonium







p.s. StormKern, I know who you are. . . . . You are DataMan!


----------



## Foxlink (Apr 19, 2013)

Heya crew... I know there are jerks out there... but someone came in the server and ask if I rape my dog...  any suggestions?

p.s. I hope everyone has/ had a blast in here- I know I did, I just hope that there are some more furry servers out there.  Thank you StormKern and ADF- hope to see you in another mine somewhere ^_^


----------



## Dobby (Apr 19, 2013)

Foxlink said:


> Heya crew... I know there are jerks out there... but someone came in the server and ask if I rape my dog...  any suggestions?



Ignore them. they will go away eventually.


----------



## StormKern (Apr 20, 2013)

I know its hard news for those that have been regulars of the server, but like ADF pointed out, after weighing the cost of maintaining the server and the value it brings to a declining player base, it was the best decision to close the server down.  Things stagnated and when things stagnate, players leave.  The large number of protected bases of players that have come and gone might have been part of the issue.  We could've cleaned the slate and started fresh but I felt it was too late to revive the server.  In addition to a change in priorities for the foreseeable future, moderating the server will become more difficult for me.

For those who have invested a lot of time on the server, I do have a world save available.  Just contact me. 

I may or may not see you on other servers, I generally do not play on public servers.

It has been fun everyone.


----------



## Flurra (Apr 21, 2013)

Aww, this looked like fun, and then I see that it's going to die. :c

I guess I missed out :/


----------



## Jazzfan (May 14, 2013)

;~; can't get in. not whitelisted


----------



## Jazzfan (Jul 14, 2013)

it says there's only 4 players allowed and I need to be whitelisted....


----------



## Draconas (Jul 14, 2013)

Jazzfan said:


> it says there's only 4 players allowed and I need to be whitelisted....



Read above, the server is going down.


----------



## royalscott55889 (Dec 5, 2013)

ADF said:


> *Server to close on the 24th of April.
> *
> Hey all. I recently started a new Minecraft server aiming at a furry audience and I'm satisfied with it enough to go public ^.=.^
> 
> ...






hey umm i was wondering how i can get whitelisted for this server my name is royalscott55889


----------



## Nekrose (May 12, 2020)

would anyone want to join a new one i made? version 1.15.2 @ mc.mothnet.xyz


----------

